# blood or saliva testing a toddler for toxicity



## myjewel (Apr 18, 2012)

My 3yo GD has extremely dark circles around her eyes, especially the inner corners....seems like some kind of liver compromise to me. Her diet is above average (little to no sugar or processed food, about 50% organic, no dairy, very little wheat). Her dad is a welder and until 6 mo ago he was a smoker (outside the house, but still). He now vapes. Is it possible or should it even be considered to have her tested for lead or other take-home exposures? Is saliva testing an option? The rest of her appearance/behavior is normal for her age.


----------



## Asiago (Jul 1, 2009)

I am unable to help you with your questions but I would likely test for anemia. If so, she may need more dietary iron or just Floradix.
Does she consume a lot of cows milk? It has been linked to anemia in toddlers.
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/16247536


----------



## myjewel (Apr 18, 2012)

thanks for you tip about anemia. She only does homemade yogurt as far as cows milk goes, otherwise almond milk. Think we'll check in with her pede and see what he thinks.....thanks again!


----------



## Asiago (Jul 1, 2009)

You are welcome, good luck. I wish I could be more helpful.


----------

